# Our Hymer sadly has to go.........



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Sadly we have decided to sell our S660 to buy an American RV. We were considering an RV when we came across the Hymer back in January but the Hymer seemed to fit and push all our buttons due to it having all the toys and it looked so big compared to our previous Kon Tiki 600. Truth is that when you start using these vehicles you learn how they suit you, and unfortunately we are still wanting more space, so an RV it is. We are looking at 28 - 30 foot RVs and out of the many available we have seen a couple that would suit us very well so the time has come to move on. We will miss the Hymer, it is a fantastic motorhome and I really feel we have taken ownership with all the money and sheer hard work that went into creating what we have achieved, however the one thing I cannot change is the size.
We have had a couple of people look at the Hymer already but we would ideally like to proceed quickly with the sale so that we can buy what we want and get use out of it this summer.
For more information please look at "online classifieds" section on this site and if anyone needs more info or wants to come and see it (with a view to buying of course) please get in touch.
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

hi Keith

Lovely job you've done on the van, and i think you have advertised for a good price. Good luck with the next one, someone will have a super van when they pick up on your Hymer.

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

At least there is lads of info on here if anyone is interested in this one!
If that Drummer had the dosh, he'd be round clocking it!  
Best of luck Keith, it's a cracker! :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I can't find the "online classifieds" on here!! Just returned from Kettering!! Had accident in ours and not sure yet what the insurance companies will do. Ana xx


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with the sale *Kands*. :wink: 
8O Sorry to hear about your accident *GypsyRose*. These things do happen (i should know, I have my share of bad luck). Hope it is soon repaired and motoring again. :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Gypsy, it's about the seventh group in the forum section.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> I can't find the "online classifieds" on here!!


Quite a long way down the main list of *Forums*
Scroll down and keep looking.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thanks!!! Ana xx


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi ana
Sorry to hear your bad news, I hope you are ok even if the van isn't. Vehicles can at least be replaced (with one like ours for example!!!!).
If you can't find online classifieds, have a look in Motorhome Sales or at our album "kands on tour".
Thanks for all your interest and especially for the nice and positive comments.
Many thanks
Keith


----------

